# Rabbit forums??



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm looking really hard for a good, active, pet rabbit forum! So far, I mostly can only find really slow inactive ones with very few members posting more than a couple times a month, or they're the show/breeding/meat rabbit forums! Where can I find an awesome forum like this one here but for rabbits?

If anyone knows, I'd really really really appreciate it! ;D


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

www.guineapigcages.com has a rabbit and rat section. That is an extremely active forum.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I know www.goosemoose.com has a rabbit section. I'm not sure how active it is though...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ooh thanks guys! I'll check those two out! 

I would love it if anyone can suggest anymore places for me to look!


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/forum.php?


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

A very, very active forum is rabbitsonline.net
I can hardly keep up with all the posts.
By way of contrast, I just pulled up the rabbit forum at guinea pig cages and the most recent posts were just 2, and they were posted early this morning (it's evening now). There were no posts yesterday. Then I pulled up rabbitsonline and there were 204 posts showing for today alone.


----------

